
I Want Off Mr. Golang's Wild Ride - pcr910303
https://fasterthanli.me/articles/i-want-off-mr-golangs-wild-ride
======
nkurz
Fine article, but flagging as dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22443363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22443363)

717 points by whatever_dude 4 months ago 498 comments

------
gregjor
tl;dr Windows sucks, and Go sucks on Windows.

